# The PlayStation Classic relies on the open source PS1 emulator PCSX ReARMed to play its games



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 9, 2018)

kek. 

As I've said since they announced this and showed off the meh game list, it's really a useless product. You're infinitely better off just buying a PSTV and using Henkaku for cheaper than this thing, you get nearly every PS1 and PSP game with it, and virtually every Vita game that doesn't require specific touch controls for usually cheaper than this.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2018)

It's a cute novelty regardless of that, but I'll be waiting for dynarec on switch so I can really enjoy those games.


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 9, 2018)

So, not only did they steal every one of Nintendo's ideas up to this point, they wholesale stole open source work to make a commercial product.

Is it any wonder, that i have such an axe to grind with Sony when they continue to be financially successful in spite of doing such blatantly unethical shit like this?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2018)

Making money from an open sourced project... That´s just rich!


----------



## kuwanger (Nov 9, 2018)

Or buy an OrangePi, maybe?  I'm actually curious what the cheapest SBC that'd run all the games at 60fps.  I don't think most of the H3 based OrangePis qualify, but I've not seen good testing done on most SBCs to verify such a thing.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 9, 2018)

They became the very thing they swore to destroy.


----------



## Xandrid (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm honestly not the slightest surprised with how companies are acting these days


----------



## Hozu (Nov 9, 2018)

How did they manage to release a worse product than Nintendo? That's just... baffling.


----------



## Illuminaticy (Nov 9, 2018)

Disappointing lineup, and they didn't even bother to use their own emulator. Anyone remember Bleem? Sony is against emulation of their games, yet use an emulator created by the public for their "new" console...GG Sony.

Edit: The best part is ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS a piece for the PS Classic. Great for business,  just a shitty way of doing it.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 9, 2018)

What's stolen? The license to the emulator must permit commercial applications, or else Sony wouldn't be using it. Big multinational companies are more likely to follow a license than some pirate flashcard/modchip manufacturer in China. They wouldn't risk the liability, especially on a product that's bound to be popular.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Nov 9, 2018)

I used as a joke before "Use a Raspberry Pi with a shell instead", *but you can literally make this yourself!*
Buy a Raspberry Pi, install RetroPie, buy or 3D print a shell, buy some cables and you're good to go.


----------



## Reploid (Nov 9, 2018)

Sony being lazy and stupid again


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 9, 2018)

codezer0 said:


> So, not only did they steal every one of Nintendo's ideas up to this point, they wholesale stole open source work to make a commercial product.


"stole"



They didn't steal anything. A), Nintendo didn't come up with "Classic consoles", that goes to Atari with all their various plug n play Atari flashbacks which goes back to like 2004. 

B) PCSX-ReARMed is licensed under GNU GPL. So long as they publicly display the license (which they did) and don't modify the source without disclosing it (which they didn't need to do), they didn't "steal" shit.


----------



## Illuminaticy (Nov 9, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Sony being lazy and stupid again


Lazy and SMART* you realize how much $$ they're going to make off this thing right? It's all business.


----------



## kuwanger (Nov 9, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Big multinational companies are more likely to follow a license than some pirate flashcard/modchip manufacturer in China.



Ignoring (allegedly) Apple of course.  Also, it's hardly a China-only thing.  Retro-Bit and others have used snes9x, genesis plus gx, and older versions of mame which have decidedly non-commercial licenses.  I'd say it's more luck on Sony's part that PCSX is GPLv2 vs something else given a lot of emulators around the time were originally non-commercial open source or proprietary precisely because they foresaw companies who made games for a system using their hard work without any sort of compensation.  So long as Sony abides by the GPLv2 and releases the source code in some fashion*, I'm happy.

* AFAIK, it's not enough to simply point at the homepage of a project (which makes sense):  you're responsible for distributing the source code you used, not someone else.  It also helps because even if you made no changes, not having a specific version means users don't really know what's being ran.  Having said that, listing the specific version and the build options would at least hypothetical be enough to recreate what's included.  Not that I imagine Sony is going to make it easy to replace it with later versions or more optimized builds.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh look, Sony being lazy-ass programmers. What a shock. Also, 3/4 of the games on there suck anyway.

What's wrong, Sony, too scared to use your own emulator?


----------



## datnodude (Nov 9, 2018)

why yall so salty


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2018)

datnodude said:


> why yall so salty



Why y'all defending Sony's half-assed efforts?


----------



## datnodude (Nov 9, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Why y'all defending Sony's half-assed efforts?



its a gaming system, its not that serious.


----------



## Vorde (Nov 9, 2018)

datnodude said:


> why yall so salty


Because when you get excited for a product, learning that the manufacturer took the easiest and cheapest route doesn't exactly instill product quality or reliability.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2018)

datnodude said:


> its a gaming system, its not that serious.



Still half-assed, and with a tepid selection of games at best. No video options, no filter, no Dual Shock support, only one save slot per game, horrible UI, yeah but okay. Makes NES and Snes Classics look like masterpieces.
They're just like electricity, they take the path of least resistance.

Sony used to be about quality, but this is just lazy.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Nov 9, 2018)

As long as they uphold the GPLv2 license it's under I see no issue with this.

Though I am curious why they opted to go with pcsx-rearmed rather than their in-house emulator.
For those more technically savvy, is there any big reason why their current work couldn't be ported from the psp/vita?
Or is it more likely that it was just easier to pick up pcsx-rearmed?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 9, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> As long as they uphold the GPLv2 license it's under I see no issue with this.
> 
> Though I am curious why they opted to go with pcsx-rearmed rather than their in-house emulator.
> For those more technically savvy, is there any big reason why their current work couldn't be ported from the psp/vita?
> Or is it more likely that it was just easier to pick up pcxs-rearmed?


In all likely hood, it's probably simply because it's cheaper to use an open sourced emulator and provide the license than to spend the time porting their own.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> In all likely hood, it's probably simply because it's cheaper to use an open sourced emulator and provide the license than to spend the time porting their own.



Heaven forbid Sony takes the time to put forth actual conceited effort into their own work. Honestly would have been better with 30 games instead of 20 games with mostly filler.


----------



## bodefuceta (Nov 9, 2018)

inb4 it's tivoized.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 9, 2018)

Well, that's disappointing.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 9, 2018)

Yeah I'll pass on paying for an open source emulator.  The one positive about these 'classic' consoles is that they drive down the price of real consoles and physical games from previous gens.  Good time to be collecting.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Yeah I'll pass on paying for an open source emulator.  The one positive about these 'classic' consoles is that they drive down the price of real consoles and physical games from previous gens.  Good time to be collecting.



Can't believe people actually defend Sony doing this.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Yeah I'll pass on paying for an open source emulator.  The one positive about these 'classic' consoles is that they drive down the price of real consoles and physical games from previous gens.  Good time to be collecting.


lolwut? No, they do the exact opposite. They refresh the nostalgia boner people get for older consoles, who will then go and seek out those older consoles to relive the full nostalgia boner experience. People who have them then shoot the price up, since demand is going back up. 

NES's and SNES's jumped from like $40 in good condition with all cables and a controller or two to like $80-$100 after the NES/SNES classic's launched. 

Source: I've been trying to find retro consoles for the last couple years and have literally watched the prices increase days after the Classic consoles launched/were announced.


----------



## Exaltys (Nov 9, 2018)

Who else remembers Nintendo downloading a Super Mario Bros. rom to put on the Virtual Console?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> lolwut? No, they do the exact opposite. They refresh the nostalgia boner people get for older consoles, who will then go and seek out those older consoles to relive the full nostalgia boner experience. People who have them then shoot the price up, since demand is going back up.
> 
> NES's and SNES's jumped from like $40 in good condition with all cables and a controller or two to like $80-$100 after the NES/SNES classic's launched.
> 
> Source: I've been trying to find retro consoles for the last couple years and have literally watched the prices increase days after the Classic consoles launched/were announced.



This so makes me never feel bad for downloading emulators and ISO images, like, even more so now. Sony can suck it.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 9, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Can't believe people actually defend Sony doing this.


It's a dick move for sure, but it'll make money anyway.  Nearly two whole generations of gamers has been born since the original PSX, makes me feel old to think about how many people will play their first PSX game on a 'Classic' console.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> It's a dick move for sure, but it'll make money anyway.  Nearly two whole generations of gamers has been born since the original PSX, makes me feel old to think about how many people will play their first PSX game on a 'Classic' console.



Makes me glad I've downloaded so many ISO images over the years. I hope this gets hacked.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 9, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> lolwut? No, they do the exact opposite. They refresh the nostalgia boner people get for older consoles, who will then go and seek out those older consoles to relive the full nostalgia boner experience. People who have them then shoot the price up, since demand is going back up.
> 
> NES's and SNES's jumped from like $40 in good condition with all cables and a controller or two to like $80-$100 after the NES/SNES classic's launched.
> 
> Source: I've been trying to find retro consoles for the last couple years and have literally watched the prices increase days after the Classic consoles launched/were announced.


I managed to get a SNES for $60 after the launch of the classic console, but I did have to spend $90 later on to get a 1CHIP system.  I just hung on to that one and sold off the previous system for a slight profit.

PS2s are ~$50 on eBay, and that's unchanged after the announcement of the PSX classic.  Obviously PS2 plays both PSX and PS2 games, so there's not much point in getting the original console, though those are also under $50.  Most PSX/PS2 games are still hella cheap except the "big name" collector's games like Megaman Legends.


----------



## Pluupy (Nov 9, 2018)

datnodude said:


> its a gaming system, its not that serious.


>joins a forum dedicated to gaming hobbyists and development of a billion-dollar industry enjoyed around the world


----------



## supermist (Nov 9, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> kek.
> 
> You're infinitely better off just buying a PSTV and using Henkaku



On that note, I'd totally buy a psone style enclosure case for my PSTV if they were a thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2018)

Exaltys said:


> Who else remembers Nintendo downloading a Super Mario Bros. rom to put on the Virtual Console?


I wonder if Sony got the games from torrents 

Jokes aside, I have been reading about the Nintendo thing but there are two sides and none seem to be really confirming anything.
Who knows, maybe Nintendo does have backup of his shit compared to other Japanese companies, we all know some remasters that were bad for the lack of proper backup of data.

Now, this product obviously is for a very specific type of consumers, there are other superior ways to play PlayStation games. Personally I wish I could have the PSP Go + Component and PVM setup.

For now I'm playing on my Vita using Adrenaline.


----------



## evilone (Nov 9, 2018)

Good news, im looking forward to this to add an 1TB USB Storage to the PSX Mini till latest xmas ... höhöhö


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 9, 2018)

Sony copies even the hypocrisy of Nintendo


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 9, 2018)

They gave proper credit, and i assume they will open source where required by the license, so I'm not mad about them using PCSX ReARMed. It's a nice emulator, and it's FAST, being able to run on a 400mhz single core Cortex A8 with ease, so they don't have to spend much on the hardware.

You'd think they would come up with a better UI though, considering they came up with the excellent XMB UI. It's acceptable, but it looks like some cheapo Chinese media/emulation box that someone spent about 20 minutes mocking up in Photoshop.

Also not too excited about the lineup. Personally I think it would be nice to have one of the Croc games on there, but I guess the franchise wasn't exactly one of the most popular.
That's not the problem though. It's just severely lacking in system sellers. It has like 3 or 4 of them tops. So many of the top franchises at the time aren't even included.
And honestly, FF9 needs to be on there.
Compare that to the SNES classic, every single one of those games are system sellers on their own, and all are among the best the system has to offer. They have had to make compromises, but in the cases where they had to choose one game from a franchise to represent that franchise, they chose the best representation. Good on Sony for picking FF7, it's probably the one FF game most people would want on there, but FF9 deserves to be represented as well. Maybe if this came out before the NES and SNES classic it wouldn't be so bad, but by now we are used to mini versions of consoles containing a selection of the best the system has to offer, and that makes the PS Classic feel like a ripoff by comparison.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Nov 9, 2018)

The PS1 Classic's library is kinda crap. Only games I see on there that interest me is Jumping Flash (I remember playing this on a demo disk when I was a kid), Twisted Metal and Rayman. Not a whole lot of PS1 games i recall playing besides those though so I was already gonna skip this. I was planning on getting an original PS1 at some point. (I was mostly a Nintendo console owner when I was a kid anyways...except for Sega Genesis. I own a model 2 right now and got all the major Sonic games for it.  )

This doesn't change my plans in that regard either. Much like the NES Classic, I'll skip the new crap and just play my retro games on original hardware. Perhaps they could look better over HDMI (perhaps more so with PS1 stuff), but I don't care about that. Want to play them on true 480i TVs and I own a couple. 

I'm not gonna rebuy game roms that run on emulators when I can just get the original hardware and games as they were originally intended to be played.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2018)

Ooh, Final Fantasy VII, Wild Arms and a whole lotta filler. Whoop dee doo.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ironic on how they were trying to sue emulators back then.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2018)

Doesnt that make it even easier to hack and add more games since its using a open source emulator.


----------



## graeme122 (Nov 9, 2018)

The craziest part is everyone's going to buy one, cha-ching for sony.


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 9, 2018)

So much dumb in this thread...



codezer0 said:


> So, not only did they steal every one of Nintendo's ideas up to this point, they wholesale stole open source work to make a commercial product.
> 
> Is it any wonder, that i have such an axe to grind with Sony when they continue to be financially successful in spite of doing such blatantly unethical shit like this?


You can't "steal" open source code because that's what it is: open source.


----------



## Plstic (Nov 9, 2018)

So my theory of them using overstock PSTV's was wrong reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 9, 2018)

That's good news, maybe the core can be updated as time goes so on!


----------



## Milenko (Nov 9, 2018)

Exaltys said:


> Who else remembers Nintendo downloading a Super Mario Bros. rom to put on the Virtual Console?


Turns out they didnt


----------



## Flame (Nov 9, 2018)

*what licence did pcsx2 use again....* *checks*

GNU General Public License


GIVE ME THAT $99 PS2 CLASSIC ALREADY YOU WANKERS!


----------



## xtreme1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Whats the OSS license on it? is that legal?


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 9, 2018)

I think some people here forget not everyone may want to go the RPi, etc. route or want this for other reasons e.g. gift idea, collectors item, etc. 

Although personally I am disappointed by the games line up and lack of DS controllers making it limited even when hacked.



Ominous66521 said:


> Doesnt that make it even easier to hack and add more games since its using a open source emulator.



Not necessarily, there are ways to implement DRM on open source software, just look at Android.


----------



## VitaType (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh come on Sony. They already sold the PS1 games such often you would expect that they made a easy to port PS1 emulator with 100% game compatibility (100% of the games sold with Sonys permisson in the offical cases) finally. A potato can run PS1 games by now, it really dosn't needs that much optimization.
With the GBA Nintendo tested every freaking GB(C) game ever released with there permission. By hand. Just to ensure backwards compatibility with the previous system. Learn from that dedication Sony.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2018)

are they going to release those ps1 usb controllers separately? I'd really like to buy one for like $10, the actual console itself is absolutely useless

really don't understand the appeal of any of these "classic" consoles that are just emulators


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 9, 2018)

datnodude said:


> its a gaming system, its not that serious.


Not that serious? Its business, it is serious.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2018)

Couldn't the devs troll Sony by pulling open source status and making a copyright complaint?

Also personally, wouldn't buy something like this knowing it has community made emulator. Not only could I get the emulator for free and just buy the games I want and rip them. But there's no guarantee that a free community project will work as well as an official emulator which the company built and tested and deemed fit for market.

Having used an emulator which couldn't boot Megaman X3 in the past, I can't avoid feeling skeptical about the quality of this product.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Someone created this emulator and now its an open source. They can sue Sony for Sony's own profits. Sony is wrong! It is supposed to be free! Sue Sony!


----------



## Exaltys (Nov 9, 2018)

Milenko said:


> Turns out they didnt




Interesting! Thanks for the info!


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Nov 9, 2018)

Sony could just start producing ps1 and ps2 consoles again, would probably be dirt cheap for them to produce


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2018)

Milenko said:


> Turns out they didnt



Literally the moment I first heard about the non controversy in a YouTube video I was waiting for them to say "maybe Nintendo just used the same method" they didn't so I posted in the comments that the video cites no evidence Nintendo didn't use the same method.

It was quite obviously a clickbait article and I tried telling you, internet.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Nov 9, 2018)

datnodude said:


> its a gaming system, its not that serious.



Nah, Everything must be serious today. Everything must be outrage


----------



## phreaksho (Nov 9, 2018)

People are going to eat this up.. I'll pick it up at a yard sale or something.. Probably not tho because I still have my original ps1 and it works like a charm.... Also my ps2 plays ps1, and my ps3 ... ..... And just about all my other consoles, computers, mobile devices can play this stuff so I'm not too concerned about it at all i guess..


----------



## oxitran (Nov 9, 2018)

I called it in the game list release thread. WTF SONY! isn't this illegal?


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 9, 2018)

oxitran said:


> I called it in the game list release thread. WTF SONY! isn't this illegal?


no, it isnt


----------



## oxitran (Nov 9, 2018)

ut2k4master said:


> no, it isnt


But they are making a profit from an open source project that they didn't make.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 9, 2018)

oxitran said:


> But they are making a profit from an open source project that they didn't make.


I mean, I'm not going to buy it, but considering the emulator was originally designed to play games that _were_ made/published by Sony, they probably deserve a pass on this.  OTOH I think profiting from emulation _is _illegal unless you're just taking donations.


----------



## oxitran (Nov 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I mean, I'm not going to buy it, but considering the emulator was originally designed to play games that _were_ made/published by Sony, they probably deserve a pass on this.  OTOH I think profiting from emulation _is _illegal unless you're just taking donations.


I agree that SONY should get a pass, but its still shitty for them sell others work.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 9, 2018)

oxitran said:


> But they are making a profit from an open source project that they didn't make.


PCSX-ReARMed is licensed under GNU GPL v2, which means it can be used in any commercial project so long as you display the license, and if you make any changes to the source code you disclose those changes. Not illegal in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Jyssa (Nov 9, 2018)

Shame !


----------



## oxitran (Nov 9, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> PCSX-ReARMed is licensed under GNU GPL v2, which means it can be used in any commercial project so long as you display the license, and if you make any changes to the source code you disclose those changes. Not illegal in any way whatsoever.


fair enough


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 9, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> Couldn't the devs troll Sony by pulling open source status and making a copyright complaint?
> 
> Also personally, wouldn't buy something like this knowing it has community made emulator. Not only could I get the emulator for free and just buy the games I want and rip them. But there's no guarantee that a free community project will work as well as an official emulator which the company built and tested and deemed fit for market.
> 
> Having used an emulator which couldn't boot Megaman X3 in the past, I can't avoid feeling skeptical about the quality of this product.


you could say something similar for about any free product that goes for a paid route later.
cave story for example, it's still a freeware on pc, but is also available for a price. well the difference is in the licensing, cave story follows a standard licensing while sony is following GPL. but is essentially the same thing, you can go free or pay.

and pcsx-rearmed can play megaman x3 no problem, as long as you have a proper dump, the game needs all the cd tracks to get pass the first loading screen.


----------



## Arras (Nov 9, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> Couldn't the devs troll Sony by pulling open source status and making a copyright complaint?
> 
> Also personally, wouldn't buy something like this knowing it has community made emulator. Not only could I get the emulator for free and just buy the games I want and rip them. But there's no guarantee that a free community project will work as well as an official emulator which the company built and tested and deemed fit for market.
> 
> Having used an emulator which couldn't boot Megaman X3 in the past, I can't avoid feeling skeptical about the quality of this product.


AFAIK, if you release something under the GPL license, you can't un-release it or remove the license. It's quite restrictive in that sense. As for quality, I'd assume they tested the games on the emulator to make sure they work properly.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 9, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Or buy an OrangePi, maybe?  I'm actually curious what the cheapest SBC that'd run all the games at 60fps.  I don't think most of the H3 based OrangePis qualify, but I've not seen good testing done on most SBCs to verify such a thing.



SBCs are actually getting more powerful lately. There's the UDOO Bolt, ODroid is coming out with a new board that can play up to the Wii, then there's the LattePanda Alpha that can take smaller dedicated video cards. I didn't think the day would come where we'd be seeing such performance on small devices so soon!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> PCSX-ReARMed is licensed under GNU GPL v2, which means it can be used in any commercial project so long as you display the license, and if you make any changes to the source code you disclose those changes. Not illegal in any way whatsoever.



Goes to show Sony loves to be as lazy as possible. They're too lazy to even alter the emulator's code


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 9, 2018)

oxitran said:


> But they are making a profit from an open source project that they didn't make.


Oh my fucking God this is getting ridiculous.

Do you people circlejerking in this thread NOT know what fucking "open source" means?

The code they used for the emulator could be modified and sold as anyone please. It's literally the equivalent of making a LEGO copy of some random item and then posting the how-to online.


But no, Sony is now a "thief" for using an open source emulator used to emulate their own fucking system. Right. Sony bad, EA bad, ooga booga. Upboats to the left.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Oh my fucking God this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Do you people circlejerking in this thread NOT know what fucking "open source" means?
> 
> ...



No, not bad, just too damn lazy and stupid to use their own emulator.


----------



## geodeath (Nov 9, 2018)

codezer0 said:


> So, not only did they steal every one of Nintendo's ideas up to this point, they wholesale stole open source work to make a commercial product.
> 
> Is it any wonder, that i have such an axe to grind with Sony when they continue to be financially successful in spite of doing such blatantly unethical shit like this?



I will agree that Sony are not saints, they never were but all companies become dicks from time to time. Nintendo is the biggest dick in the industry right now in my opinion at least looking at it from a consumer-friendly position. Sony knows this product is not for the hardcore retro gamers so they rightfully assume that the biggest percentage of buyers will be happy with the crap they put out. Come to think of it, even the nes & snes minis that are largely regarded as 'good' have more lag than acceptable for fast games, people still bought them for double and triple the price lol.


----------



## aos10 (Nov 9, 2018)

good thing i have my PSTV ready


----------



## SG854 (Nov 9, 2018)

Milenko said:


> Turns out they didnt



Thank You for that post.



Snugglevixen said:


> Couldn't the devs troll Sony by pulling open source status and making a copyright complaint?
> 
> Also personally, wouldn't buy something like this knowing it has community made emulator. Not only could I get the emulator for free and just buy the games I want and rip them. But there's no guarantee that a free community project will work as well as an official emulator which the company built and tested and deemed fit for market.
> 
> Having used an emulator which couldn't boot Megaman X3 in the past, I can't avoid feeling skeptical about the quality of this product.


X3 does run on unofficial and official emulator on PS3. I got it to run by merging all the audio tracks and creating a single iso file. It keeps it neat instead of having a bunch of separate files.


----------



## Patxinco (Nov 10, 2018)

Sony is gonna make hella profit with the amount of no resources used on this projecct...
" - Let's do a psx mini like ninty!! But we need some ideas to make it low budget guys, so come on!!!
- What if we just get a good free emulator somewhere and we put it in a cheap system with some cheap titles that we still have rights?
-  GENIUS!!!"

Sony headquarters probably


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> I think some people here forget not everyone may want to go the RPi, etc. route or want this for other reasons e.g. gift idea, collectors item, etc.
> 
> Although personally I am disappointed by the games line up and lack of DS controllers making it limited even when hacked.
> 
> ...


Well thats of course if they decide to add wifi to it if they plan to make us buy more games in the future.Then most likely the console will have some sort of drm on licences.The nes and snes classics dont even connect to the internet at all.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 10, 2018)

Welp, at least we'll know that the emulation will be good.


----------



## kuwanger (Nov 10, 2018)

Silent_Gunner said:


> SBCs are actually getting more powerful lately. There's the UDOO Bolt, ODroid is coming out with a new board that can play up to the Wii, then there's the LattePanda Alpha that can take smaller dedicated video cards. I didn't think the day would come where we'd be seeing such performance on small devices so soon!



Look at the price of the LattePanda Alpha:  $398*.  I'm not surprised that CPUs have gotten so fast and can be put on such small boards, since the Raspberry Pi showed how possible it is.  What does surprise me is the price point.  Just two years ago, the Nextthing Chip was selling for $9, but it was very much a dead end and the company is now defunct.  Orange Pi has been around for a while, though, and it has multiple iterations over time, has multiple distros/forks that work with it, and it actually is selling boards for $10 (vs Raspberry Pi Zero which I can find nowhere for that price) on the low end (realistically you'll probably want to spend more for a case and power supply), and it's quad core and clocked ~20% faster.

This was why I was bringing up price because the gap between the H3 CPU and the LattePanda Alpha is pretty high in price and performance.  Getting to the point of doing PSX emulation or N64 emulation or whatever your intention is the "sweet spot" you need and hence the SBC you would want.  Of course, a lot of people (like me) have multiple computers able to do PSX emulation and have found people practically giving away old laptops which have Core 2 Duo chips in the midpoint of the H3 and the LattePanda Alpha's CPU.  That's not practical for the vast majority of people.  So, it'd be nice to tell people which SBC actually makes sense.

(rant)

So, honestly for people already with several SBCs on Youtube doing reviews, it'd be nice to see more people doing a strong battery of tests to basically spit out the price/performance figures.  It's easy for people to say "oh, a Raspberry Pi can do that", but then can it really?  Or are you going to see 10% of games that don't work or 20% that regularly dip below 40 fps (let alone 60 fps)?  Yea, the PlayStation Classic is going with a set amount of games, so that's what you really should test against to say if your $25 solution is actually a solution or not.

(/rant)

Btw, some Youtubers do a much better job in that regard.  They do show FPS on screen (even if that's not a perfect measure**), try to run benchmarks, try to test noticeably hard to difficult games.  Those are the ones I try to gravitate towards because they seem to be making a worthwhile effort towards a good user experience.

* You might find some configuration/variation cheaper, but it's in that price range.

** I have a Core 2 Duo laptop with an under powered G35 integrated Intel chipset.  If I use any sort of video shader, there's noticeable skipping and/or tearing.  If I don't use one, it's definitely smoother but still not perfect.  Fiddling with GPU Hard Sync, max swap chain, etc seems to help, but it's really hard to verify.  Oh, and the other video filter thing doesn't work, but when it does work it seems to work better at avoiding the skipping on all hardware I've seen.  The point is, the FPS always says 60 fps.


----------



## smf (Nov 10, 2018)

Milenko said:


> Turns out they didnt




Yeah they did. or at least the person who provided it to nintendo did. There was no way they bothered to dump their own cartridge, it's a waste of time & more likely to give a bad dump.

There is no legal or moral reason why they need to dump it either.

Imagine your car is stolen and a few days later you find it while out walking and you manage to start it with your spare keys. There is no moral dilemma for you to drive it home while still asking the police to prosecute the people who drove it without your permission.

They aren't the first to do it either, I think it was one of the emulator game packs for the PS2 that did it as well. We know because they embedded a zip file on the disc with the roms and they left the readme.txt from the person who dumped it.



DarthDub said:


> Welp, at least we'll know that the emulation will be good.



There are no good ps1 emulators, it will be passable. My credentials for knowing this are...

https://github.com/iCatButler/pcsxr/blob/7936d466c58f6f2603900fbbc9d18b56ac2e4b4c/libpcsxcore/gte.c

Talking about respecting licenses, that file was taken from software that isn't gpl licensed or compatible with the gpl in any way and included in the source code illegally. They also fucked it up in the process, so it doesn't work right.


----------



## anhminh (Nov 10, 2018)

but you know what is sad? Most consumer did know this or understand it will just think Sony make all of this.


----------



## zfreeman (Nov 10, 2018)

PSIO Master Race


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 10, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Look at the price of the LattePanda Alpha:  $398*.  I'm not surprised that CPUs have gotten so fast and can be put on such small boards, since the Raspberry Pi showed how possible it is.  What does surprise me is the price point.  Just two years ago, the Nextthing Chip was selling for $9, but it was very much a dead end and the company is now defunct.  Orange Pi has been around for a while, though, and it has multiple iterations over time, has multiple distros/forks that work with it, and it actually is selling boards for $10 (vs Raspberry Pi Zero which I can find nowhere for that price) on the low end (realistically you'll probably want to spend more for a case and power supply), and it's quad core and clocked ~20% faster.
> 
> This was why I was bringing up price because the gap between the H3 CPU and the LattePanda Alpha is pretty high in price and performance.  Getting to the point of doing PSX emulation or N64 emulation or whatever your intention is the "sweet spot" you need and hence the SBC you would want.  Of course, a lot of people (like me) have multiple computers able to do PSX emulation and have found people practically giving away old laptops which have Core 2 Duo chips in the midpoint of the H3 and the LattePanda Alpha's CPU.  That's not practical for the vast majority of people.  So, it'd be nice to tell people which SBC actually makes sense.
> 
> ...




The unfortunate problem is that, in the case of devices like the XU4, while there are guides online catered the nuances of different versions of RetroPie made for different SBCs, it seems like the guides you come across always are pointing to stuff regarding a RPi. Like, I wanted to try the new DC/NAOMI/Atomiswave stuff for my XU4, but I only got to where the Dreamcast games kept booting to a black screen. No Dreamcast startup screen, no date/time, just a black screen, and before that, it kept kicking me out of Reicast every time I tried to run it. I'll probably give it another go this weekend with some help from the RetroPie forums, but if it doesn't work this time, all I got to say is:


----------



## kuwanger (Nov 10, 2018)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I'll probably give it another go this weekend with some help from the RetroPie forums, but if it doesn't work this time, all I got to say is:



Feel the same way about the CHIPs I bought.  Every once in a while, I try to use them for a while and just end up being mostly disappointed.  It didn't help that I find Discourse beyond useless to actual track and discuss things to actually get help, so Nextthing's forum was virtually useless.  I do give credit that people did every once in a while find something interesting, but the gist of it as a whole was that no one was willing (me included) to do a lot of the heavy lifting.  That's really what Nextthing should have done, but they were only interested in the PocketCHIP because it sold for $69 vs the $9 CHIP (plus a $10-$12 HD adapter).

The community is a great place, but if it's the beginning and the end of getting stuff working, you really have to luck out that a community will actually surround your hardware and support it where you won't.  Hardware without software to run is useless, and even at $9 the CHIP didn't have enough of the easy-bake Linux distro software to make it worthwhile.  If they had put a little funding to get Lakka or someone else behind it...  :/


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 10, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> Well thats of course if they decide to add wifi to it if they plan to make us buy more games in the future.Then most likely the console will have some sort of drm on licences.The nes and snes classics dont even connect to the internet at all.



I meant if they add protections to the OS itself, for example, on Android the bootloader is often locked by default so it will only accept signed software.


----------



## DKB (Nov 10, 2018)

Wait, so we’re paying for a PS1 Shell for...a “beefed” up raspberry pi?


----------



## 0X29Adecay (Nov 10, 2018)

Pathetic nonsense.


----------



## retrofan_k (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm using a PSIO ode + 256GB SD card loaded with over 200+ games from the redump set on a real PS1 console hooked to a PVM in RGB. 

The classic will be bought for collecting only, so not arsed about what games it has or what it uses to emulate them.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 10, 2018)

A slim PS2 with an RGB mod and POPSLoader is still the best way to play PS1 games, because you get to choose between real, virtual, or USB for memory cards, you get flawless game performance, and as an added bonus that other SBCs can't give you, you get hardware texture filtering. PSP can't do it, PS3 and PS4 can't do it, Vita can't do it, and I can't get it to work for me in Retropie no matter what I try. So I'm sticking to my PS2 slim for PS1 games looking and playing at their absolute best.


----------



## th3joker (Nov 10, 2018)

im pretty shure sony knew we were going to rip apart the classic and find ways to put our own ps1 backup isos on it so they didnt bother to put a long list of blockbusters. it probably costs sony to re license the soundtracks of the old games


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2018)

shield tv FTW it really can do anything


----------



## smf (Nov 10, 2018)

Jayro said:


> A slim PS2 with an RGB mod and POPSLoader is still the best way to play PS1 games, because you get to choose between real, virtual, or USB for memory cards, you get flawless game performance



What does the RGB mod give you that component doesn't?

It's not flawless, or people wouldn't still be posting issues on https://assemblergames.com/threads/ps2-pops-stuff-popstarter.45347/

But it's a pretty impressive emulator.


----------



## retrofan_k (Nov 10, 2018)

Jayro said:


> A slim PS2 with an RGB mod and POPSLoader is still the best way to play PS1 games, because you get to choose between real, virtual, or USB for memory cards, you get flawless game performance, and as an added bonus that other SBCs can't give you, you get hardware texture filtering. PSP can't do it, PS3 and PS4 can't do it, Vita can't do it, and I can't get it to work for me in Retropie no matter what I try. So I'm sticking to my PS2 slim for PS1 games looking and playing at their absolute best.



Flawless on Popsloader on PS2 really? It has poor compatibility and not worth the hassle with a lot of games.  Even the last WIP 0.6 was rushed out by the dev who admitted it's buggy.  Best way and always, is to use original hardware with a mod chip or ode and memory cards cost nothing to buy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smf said:


> What does the RGB mod give you that component doesn't?



PS2's don't need RGB mods.  They natively support it via a SCART connection and the option enabled in the browser settings. 

RGB 240p/480i is the best display to have on a CRT TV over S-video/RCA connections. However, RGB SCART was never supported in NA/CA back in the day with CRT's.


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Nov 10, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Look at the price of the LattePanda Alpha:  $398*.  I'm not surprised that CPUs have gotten so fast and can be put on such small boards, since the Raspberry Pi showed how possible it is.


The pi didnt show anything, SMARTPHONES did


----------



## DaFixer (Nov 10, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I used as a joke before "Use a Raspberry Pi with a shell instead", *but you can literally make this yourself!*
> Buy a Raspberry Pi, install RetroPie, buy or 3D print a shell, buy some cables and you're good to go.



That's what I dith some time ago, installed a Raspberry Pi 3 in a PSone shell.
I dith many modification's to fit the RBpi 3 mainboard in the shell.
Added BT dongle for the DS4 controller and a 128gb filled with PSX games and more.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 10, 2018)

Dodain47 said:


> Making money from an open sourced project... That´s just rich!


THAT'S MEANS $ONY's stealing Open source's project like TX??


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Nov 10, 2018)

DaFixer said:


> That's what I dith some time ago, installed a Raspberry Pi 3 in a PSone shell.
> I dith many modification's to fit the RBpi 3 mainboard in the shell.
> Added BT dongle for the DS4 controller and a 128gb filled with PSX games and more.


Holy shit, that looks amazing! I would still rather 3D print a case (or buy a broken PS1 Classic) just so I can stick a Raspberry Pi 3 in there. But you did an excelent job with modifying that PSOne.



Spoiler: Offtopic



(Why do you have such a weird signature... Seriously ._.)


----------



## pasc (Nov 10, 2018)

codezer0 said:


> So, not only did they steal every one of Nintendo's ideas up to this point, they wholesale stole open source work to make a commercial product.
> 
> Is it any wonder, that i have such an axe to grind with Sony when they continue to be financially successful in spite of doing such blatantly unethical shit like this?


Nope, isn't.

I'm just surprised they *need* to do it, ya know... considering "they made the psx" and stuff..
pft.


----------



## DaFixer (Nov 10, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Holy shit, that looks amazing! I would still rather 3D print a case (or buy a broken PS1 Classic) just so I can stick a Raspberry Pi 3 in there. But you did an excelent job with modifying that PSOne.
> 
> Thank you, for your kind words.
> I use a broken PSone for my project, first I want to use a old PSX shell.
> ...


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Nov 10, 2018)

>steal nintendo's idea of small reboots of old consoles
>steal open source emulator and not give credit

sony = tx confirmed?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> >steal nintendo's idea of small reboots of old consoles
> >steal open source emulator and not give credit
> 
> sony = tx confirmed?


They do give credit. That's how the news got out.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Nov 10, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> They do give credit. That's how the news got out.


Oh, they did? Cool.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Nov 10, 2018)

So first Sony goes around suing the makers of Playstation emulators, and now it uses their work?
Also, it's making customers pay for software that's free and not to be paid for. I think the creators of PCSX should sue Sony instead.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2018)

leon315 said:


> THAT'S MEANS $ONY's stealing Open source's project like TX??


Probably, yes.


----------



## oxitran (Nov 10, 2018)

smf said:


> Yeah they did. or at least the person who provided it to nintendo did. There was no way they bothered to dump their own cartridge, it's a waste of time & more likely to give a bad dump.
> 
> There is no legal or moral reason why they need to dump it either.
> 
> ...


mednafen psx is pretty great.


----------



## Dimensional (Nov 10, 2018)

So not surprised they did that. Most companies use open source apps because it's easy to customize them for their proprietary means. However they aren't really making you pay for the emulators as much as they are making you pay for a license to play those 20 games on their shitty selection. But why do that when you already have all the good games, including the few on this PoS, either on your PSN account, physical copies, and backed up ones on your PC/Pi/PSP/Vita/Switch/Phone/DS/WiiU/XBOne/Fridge/Hubble Telescope/Voyager 2/NCC 1701-AAA.


----------



## The Frenchman (Nov 10, 2018)

I don't see the reason to complain. They even aknowledge that they use itm why would they port their own emulator to a new hardware when people have made a flexible one anyway?

I mean it's not like the PS Classic will use much different tech than the Snes mini and such, they're all made to cost the cheapest possible to manufacture. They can't use the PSP emu nor the PSVita one or the PS4 emu for the simple reason that these emus were made to run on much more complex systems.

Porting them would be unecessary. When Hyperkin used emus and did not give credit I understood the complains. Here people are just trying to complain further about a product they deem bad because it's obviously going to be successful even though their little vision of what it should be isn't going to happen. Sorry guys it won't have Symphony of the Night built in, it was never going to have all the classics you'd wish and it's simple why, you can explain every game that wasn't put on this. Licensing and the fact that many big games got remastered or rereleased on PS4 recently obviously made some companies cold to the idea of redistributing their games through this mini console. (Chrash N-Sane Trilogy, Spyro Reignited, Castlevania Requiem...) Some games would simply be just not enjoyable, Gran Turismo for example, why would anyone wanna go back to GT for more than a few minutes. It's a type of title that when a new one is out you'd just play the new one and forget the older one. It's a staple of the original PlayStation but it's dated and frozen in time.

You're not fooling anyone bashing on Sony for using an open source emulator is purely arbitrary and is all caused by the library frustration... you know it.


----------



## kuwanger (Nov 10, 2018)

PiracyForTheMasses said:


> The pi didnt show anything, SMARTPHONES did



That's certainly a possible valid opinion, but I was thinking more in the scope of price point and having something that would qualify as a computer.  Most smartphones are substantially locked down and/or undocumented which makes turning one into a retro gaming device, desktop, file server, etc when the battery dies and/or the screen breaks.  If you know of a resource to generally do that, though, I'd be interested since repurposing smartphones sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## CheddaGuap (Nov 10, 2018)

Illuminaticy said:


> Disappointing lineup, and they didn't even bother to use their own emulator. Anyone remember Bleem? Sony is against emulation of their games, yet use an emulator created by the public for their "new" console...GG Sony.
> 
> Edit: The best part is ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS a piece for the PS Classic. Great for business,  just a shitty way of doing it.



OMG! I remember bleem from the 80"s, i thought it was the best thing ever back then until later i found out what emulators where. On top of that your right about sony being against emulators but pushed out bleem like it was the greatest thing on earth lol... Ahhhh the good ol days lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2018)

CheddaGuap said:


> OMG! I remember bleem from the 80"s, i thought it was the best thing ever back then until later i found out what emulators where. On top of that your right about sony being against emulators but pushed out bleem like it was the greatest thing on earth lol... Ahhhh the good ol days lol.



Best part is, Sony lost every single lawsuit with Bleem, and because of that, emulators are now legal.


----------



## Illuminaticy (Nov 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Best part is, Sony lost every single lawsuit with Bleem, and because of that, emulators are now legal.


And if I remember correctly, Bleem went out of business due to the court fees. Fuckin sony.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2018)

Illuminaticy said:


> And if I remember correctly, Bleem went out of business due to the court fees. Fuckin sony.



Still, I'm glad Sony lost, and Bleem's sacrifice made it so emulators are now legal. They also lost against Connectix Gamestation, another win for consumers.


----------



## WildDog (Nov 10, 2018)

This is the prime example why Sony doesn't even care  when it comes to their user base..  The last good console they made was the PS3...  With the PS4, you have to pay for the online and they make you live out of promise of "EXCLUSIVES!!!!" and "look we have titsaflops!!"

The PSX Classic is just an insult... They take the most basic emulator for Arm, they make some cheap as" non dual shock controller,  they make an awful list of games...  REALLY  you put RAINBOW SIX???..  That game was HUGE but for PC,  for the PSX it was a cheap game.



CheddaGuap said:


> OMG! I remember bleem from the 80"s, i thought it was the best thing ever back then until later i found out what emulators where. On top of that your right about sony being against emulators but pushed out bleem like it was the greatest thing on earth lol... Ahhhh the good ol days lol.



From the 80s??? What are you talking about. It's a very late 90s emulator, i still have the original cd somewhere.  The first game i played with it was Resident Evil 3, it was amazing to run PSX games on a K6-2


----------



## CheddaGuap (Nov 10, 2018)

WildDog said:


> This is the prime example why Sony doesn't even care  when it comes to their user base..  The last good console they made was the PS3...  With the PS4, you have to pay for the online and they make you live out of promise of "EXCLUSIVES!!!!" and "look we have titsaflops!!"
> 
> The PSX Classic is just an insult... They take the most basic emulator for Arm, they make some cheap as" non dual shock controller,  they make an awful list of games...  REALLY  you put RAINBOW SIX???..  That game was HUGE but for PC,  for the PSX it was a cheap game.
> 
> ...



lol I meant to say 90's.. im 43 and to me it felt like a long time ago but yes sir you are right.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok, so lets grab a list:

-It tries to cash-in on Nintendo's formula
-Don't announce Dual-shock controllers
-Created a crappy game list
-Uses free open-source software
-Isn't guilty of what Sony did to their fans
and on top of that:
I can't buy it.
Why?
Because those faggots at PEGI rates this console WITH PEGI 18, THE HIGHEST RATING!
 

*WHAT MADE SONY THINK THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA IN THE FIRST PLACE?!*


----------



## Zero Dozer (Nov 10, 2018)

I knew it. 

I just knew it.

Just another glorified emulator.


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 10, 2018)

To anyone that says that it's "unethical" or that Sony is "stealing", it's not entirely true. PCSX ReArmed is under the GPL 2.0 license, which state that anyone can use it for commercial use, as long as they:
Distribute a copy of the license and copyright notice with the software (Sony might have done that. Depends of what informations are in the menu listing.)
Disclose the source code, and any modification done to it (those are the points that Sony breached the license with)
Use the same license (i.e. GPL 2.0)


----------



## MegaGenesis (Nov 10, 2018)

Remember when Sony sued Bleam developers? Now they're selling a open source program. Buying this to "fix" it by yourself will just give your money to Sony for a lazy effort. They win at the end anyway. The market sees this and think they can get away with it. Look at the Neo Geo Mini, then the Sega Genesis Mini. And the recently releases like Castlevania Requiem and SNK 40th anniversary collection. Retrogaming became a easy quick cash grab for companies.


----------



## aerios169 (Nov 10, 2018)

SO you can add or erase gsmes like mini nes ?


----------



## raxadian (Nov 10, 2018)

Eh, when I am to lazy to get my PS1 out the closet I just use my PS3 so really, not much interest in this thing.


----------



## WildDog (Nov 10, 2018)

aerios169 said:


> SO you can add or erase gsmes like mini nes ?



I guess someone is going to find a way.... But then you are going have less features than the one you have using a PI3 with any distro that use PCSX rearmed.... 
So why pay 100 to Sony for a cheap ass work.


----------



## aerios169 (Nov 10, 2018)

WildDog said:


> I guess someone is going to find a way.... But then you are going have less features than the one you have using a PI3 with any distro that use PCSX rearmed....
> So why pay 100 to Sony for a cheap ass work.


Better to wait for emulation of switch


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 10, 2018)

codezer0 said:


> So, not only did they steal every one of Nintendo's ideas up to this point, they wholesale stole open source work to make a commercial product.
> 
> Is it any wonder, that i have such an axe to grind with Sony when they continue to be financially successful in spite of doing such blatantly unethical shit like this?


It depends on the license used, if all it requires is that give credit, they gave credit.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 10, 2018)

Thank you "lame brand owner", you didn't dissapointed me, because I wasn't expecting great things from this try-on for getting on the "oldies memories" bandwagon.

That "lame brand owner" proves once again (as they did with the Vita), that they only care about their bank accounts and not about the customers.

And this, my friends, is precisely the "how-not-to-do-it" way.

Screw you sunny.

BTW. I love my Vita, but not thanks to sunny, but the scene devs.


----------



## raxadian (Nov 10, 2018)

Sony is terrible with software, news at 11!

More seriously, yes this thing is terrible, it cannot even use memory cards.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2018)

Alex4nder001 said:


> So first Sony goes around suing the makers of Playstation emulators, and now it uses their work?
> Also, it's making customers pay for software that's free and not to be paid for. I think the creators of PCSX should sue Sony instead.


The emulator is free, the 20 games and hardware aren't


----------



## raxadian (Nov 10, 2018)

Bleem was a comercial emulator. Sony main business with videogames was selling Playstations and who was gonna buy one if you could play Playstation games on your PC or Dreamcast? 

That said Sony using a free emulator for this and making such a shoddy product is not something they should feel proud of.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2018)

I feel like this is Sony's attempt at pulling a Tab Clear


----------



## smf (Nov 10, 2018)

oxitran said:


> mednafen psx is pretty great.



Sure, but it has many many flaws too.


----------



## WildDog (Nov 10, 2018)

smf said:


> Sure, but it has many many flaws too.


Yet it's better than PCSX Rearmed and now it seems that it is the official emulator play PSX games xD....  Since it is has Sony seal of quality xD.


----------



## Captain_N (Nov 10, 2018)

Really sony? you cant make your own emulator for the arm cpu,so you have to steal open source. Wouldnt it be great to sue sony for violating the GNU licence. Should not be hard to bring to court. You either steal the code or you dont.


----------



## WildDog (Nov 10, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> Really sony? you cant make your own emulator for the arm cpu,so you have to steal open source. Wouldnt it be great to sue sony for violating the GNU licence. Should not be hard to bring to court. You either steal the code or you dont.


GNU violations by big companies is common, eventually they amend their problems and get home free.  Ask xiaomi among others...


----------



## smf (Nov 10, 2018)

WildDog said:


> Yet it's better than PCSX Rearmed



That is subjective.


----------



## WildDog (Nov 10, 2018)

smf said:


> That is subjective.


No, is not.


----------



## smf (Nov 10, 2018)

WildDog said:


> No, is not.



Yes, it is. I find mednafen useless for various reasons. But I accept it meets your needs, it's subjective.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Nov 10, 2018)

So... in other words, it will be hackable?


----------



## WildDog (Nov 10, 2018)

smf said:


> Yes, it is. I find mednafen useless for various reasons. But I accept it meets your needs, because it's subjective.


What you feel or what i feel is not important.
The question is, which emulator is better..
Mednafen is the one that does a better job at emulating a PSX. So is not subjective, MEDNAFEN is more ACCURATE at EMULATING a PSX.


Then we can argue which one we like more or which one fits or needs better..


----------



## smf (Nov 10, 2018)

WildDog said:


> MEDNAFEN is more ACCURATE at EMULATING a PSX.



Accurate in what way? Because I can tell you in terms of accuracy it's fucking terrible.

If you want to discuss it in terms of games that are playable, then that is subjective.


----------



## WildDog (Nov 11, 2018)

smf said:


> Accurate in what way? Because I can tell you in terms of accuracy it's fucking terrible.


Oh boy if Mednafen (which uses bsnes) has terrible accuracy i wonder what you think of snes9x....


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2018)

smf said:


> Accurate in what way? Because I can tell you in terms of accuracy it's fucking terrible.
> 
> If you want to discuss it in terms of games that are playable, then that is subjective.



Not sure where you've smoking, but Mednafen and Beetle PSX are way  more accurate than PCSX ReARMed or any of its variants.
Don't be so full of BS, there is enough empirical evidence that proves it is. Would love to see proof that it's "terrible" though. 



WildDog said:


> Oh boy if Mednafen (which uses bsnes) has terrible accuracy i wonder what you think of snes9x....



He probably thinks Zsnes is more accurate. Snes9x is bloody close to Higan, esp. now that 1.57 is out, without the ridiculous requirements.


----------



## smf (Nov 11, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Would love to see proof that it's "terrible" though.



The source code is proof enough. Writing software that runs on real hardware but fails on mednafen is pretty trivial.



the_randomizer said:


> He probably thinks Zsnes is more accurate. Snes9x is bloody close to Higan, esp. now that 1.57 is out, without the ridiculous requirements.




You have no clue. Zsnes and Snes9x are terrible. Subjectively snes9x may be good enough for you but as a mere user you have no real objectivity.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2018)

smf said:


> The source code is proof enough. Writing software that runs on real hardware but fails on mednafen is pretty trivial.
> 
> 
> 
> Zsnes and Snes9x are terrible. Subjectively snes9x may be good enough for you.



Sorry, but I think your observation is bullshit, but whatever. There's no point in trying to convince you otherwise, I'm done here.
PCSXR and its variants are just OK, Higan is overrated.

 Toodles.


----------



## smf (Nov 11, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Sorry, but I think your observation is bullshit, but whatever. There's no point in trying to convince you otherwise, I'm done here. Toodles.



Right, you're done pretending you have a clue. See ya.



WildDog said:


> Oh boy if Mednafen (which uses bsnes) has terrible accuracy i wonder what you think of snes9x....



We were talking about ps1, moving the goal posts to make your point work is kinda dumb.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2018)

smf said:


> Right, you're done pretending you have a clue. right.



Ah shut it. Keep on suckin' that Higan epeen all day long 

Mednefen and Beetle PSX are better than PCSX could ever be, deal with it, and "look at the source code" isn't proof enough, show me hard empirical evidence or shut it.

People are going to use whatever they want for PSX and Snes emulation, so zip it.


----------



## smf (Nov 11, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah shut it. Keep on suckin' that Higan teat all day long



Diddums, did someone upset you by talking about an emulator you really like?



the_randomizer said:


> Mednefen and Beetle PSX are better than PCSX could ever be, deal with it, and "look at the source code" isn't proof enough, show me hard empirical evidence or shut it.



You wouldn't understand it and then you'd brush it off as unimportant, because you're involved in a religious crusade.



the_randomizer said:


> People are going to use whatever they want for PSX and Snes emulation, so zip it.



Wow, just wow. That was my fucking point, maybe if you took your head out of your arse you would have understood. If someone wants to run pcsx reloaded then they can.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> Really sony? you cant make your own emulator for the arm cpu,so you have to steal open source. Wouldnt it be great to sue sony for violating the GNU licence. Should not be hard to bring to court. You either steal the code or you dont.



They didn't steal it, they're allowed to use it, as they put it in the credits. But, it goes to show that they're lazy.


----------



## WildDog (Nov 11, 2018)

smf said:


> We were talking about ps1, moving the goal posts to make your point work is kinda dumb.



1)It was a mistake, because i was talking about someone wanting to port canoe to switch and he/she came with the same dumb stuff you are talking here....

2)PCSX rearmed is not as accurate as Mednafen PSX emulator. It doesn't matter how you want to put it, or which one you fell works better for you.....  Mednafen is being developed to be as accurate as possible, while on the other hand rearmed is want to get most of the game running on arm devices. Every single person you can ask, will tell you the same.  MEDNAFEN PSX is more ACCURATE than REARMED.

But please give us any proof that Rearmed is more accurate than Mednafen.
Also as a side note, like i said early, both emulators have their own areas to be used...  I don't see my Pi3b running mednafen...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2018)

WildDog said:


> 1)It was a mistake, because i was talking about someone wanting to port canoe to switch and he/she came with the same dumb stuff you are talking here....
> 
> 2)PCSX rearmed is not as accurate as Mednafen PSX emulator. It doesn't matter how you want to put it, or which one you fell works better for you.....  Mednafen is being developed to be as accurate as possible, while on the other hand rearmed is want to get most of the game running on arm devices. Every single person you can ask, will tell you the same.  MEDNAFEN PSX is more ACCURATE than REARMED.
> 
> ...



To further prove its accuracy, here's some documentation for Mednafen PSX that should shut him up:

https://mednafen.github.io/documentation/psx.html


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 11, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> To further prove its accuracy, here's some documentation for Mednafen PSX that should shut him up:
> 
> https://mednafen.github.io/documentation/psx.html


that "documentation" is what the options do in mednafen, not actual documentation of how the playstation works at all.

no$psx author is the only one that has released his discoveries:
https://problemkaputt.de/psx-spx.htm


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> that "documentation" is what the options do in mednafen, not actual documentation of how the playstation works at all.
> 
> no$psx author is the only one that has released his discoveries:
> https://problemkaputt.de/psx-spx.htm



Well so-rry. I was just trying to prove that PCSX isn't all that accurate, and Mednafen was, and that anyone trying to debate that needs to come up with a reason or proof to the contrary.


----------



## Asia81 (Nov 11, 2018)

Can we C&D Sony, then


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 11, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well so-rry. I was just trying to prove that PCSX isn't all that accurate, and Mednafen was, and that anyone trying to debate that needs to come up with a reason or proof to the contrary.


be more careful next time to not make a fool of yourself.

regarding the discussion, here is my opinion:
mednafen isn't as accurate as people think and on top of that it lacks a dynarec making it the more unoptimized option. but that very reason might be why is more accurate tbh, usually interpreters are more accurate than recompilers.
pcsxr is a nice piece of software that by itself cannot be compared to mednafen because it uses plugins to work and depending on the combination of those its compatibility and accuracy varies, having said that, the core itself is fast and accurate enough. it relies on some hacks to make some games work but the compatibility is really high. it doesn't need a bios to work as it has an embedded bios that has high compatibility (the only well know title that fails to boot with it is mgs).
the rearmed variant has fixed gpu and audio plugins so it's more easier to compare. its compatibility is as high as pcsxr at the cost of some fancier features for the fixed plugins (pgxp and perspective corrected textures).

all in all both emulators are even in the compatibility front which is what we really care about.

now if you want raw accuracy you go with xebra that even emulates the pocketstation and if you want to develop you go with no$psx that has an excellent debugger.


----------



## Jonna (Nov 11, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh bitch, bitch bitch, please, just shut your damn mouth already, we get it, you get off by the mere mention of Higan.
> 
> Here's my opinion, Higan is overrated and it sucks balls.
> 
> ...


Dude, you're doing it again, getting riled up and more angry. I usually see it once in a while and just pass it by, but I've been seeing it rear up with more hostility and frequency recently. Again, I'm not asking you to inform me of what's happening in your life, just asking to take some deep breaths if you can and try to just let some things go by. Otherwise all you end up with by constantly arguing is making yourself look worse than you did, the other person feeling horrible and possibly another step towards bitter heart. It's unhealthy, and I'm super sad to see it, and can understand shit happens in life, and it can suck so fucking hard, but there are more constructive ways to release any anger or negative feelings.

Not saying you can't argue and debate, but try to take a step back when you get in the thick of it and think if you're getting heated and all the insults and demeaning words are worth the post you're making.

And by all means, feel free to PM me if anything is up, I'm offering it just like before. I'm available if you need me.


----------



## Essasetic (Nov 11, 2018)

How ironic and hypocritical it is of them. xD


----------



## Juggalo Debo (Nov 12, 2018)

I have 1 preordered just not sure if Imma be able to keep it and afford it..... ehhh dust of the pstv I guess


----------



## SLiV3R (Nov 12, 2018)

This is just sick!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2018)

People are mad at Sony for taking the easy way out? It's easy money and they'd be stupid to actually put effort into it. Corporations don't care what you think as long as people eat this shit up and give them money for it.


----------



## Jonna (Nov 12, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> People are mad at Sony for taking the easy way out? It's easy money and they'd be stupid to actually put effort into it. Corporations don't care what you think as long as people eat this shit up and give them money for it.


I think you answered your own question.


----------



## Tigran (Nov 12, 2018)

My biggest complaint about medafan and because I don't keep up with all the emulators, is that it doesn't uprez like EpsxE does.

Of course I realize it's not going to, striving for accuracy.


----------



## NoNAND (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 12, 2018)

anyone complaining they violated the GPL License: Did they?
As far as I can see, they are using a GPL licensed emulator. The license allows commercial use of the software under certain circumstances. One of those circumstances is the provision of the source code of the modified software.

Here's the catch: The source code does not need to be provided along with the console, nor does it actually have to be "publicly" available. They only need to be able to provide the changed source code upon request. So, unless people have tried to contact SONY to receive the sourcecode and they refused sending you a copy (either via a storage medium like a disc or a USB stick or via a download), they did adhere to the license. All that needs to be done to adhere to the license is to provide a written copy of the GPL2 License alongside the binary (console) and possibly contact information on where to receive a copy of the source. Arguably the console is not yet released, so they might only need to provide the source once the console is released publically (not sure about that part, though).

What confuses me is: Why did they not use their own emulation software? With POPS, they already implemented rather excellent PS1 Emulation on PSP, PS3 and PSVita.


----------



## Kolyasisan (Nov 12, 2018)

How in the world using FreeBSD is alright but using an open-source emulator is stealing and being lazy?

Nah, sorry, guess I'm being dumb.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Nov 12, 2018)

codezer0 said:


> So, not only did they steal every one of Nintendo's ideas up to this point, they wholesale stole open source work to make a commercial product.
> 
> Is it any wonder, that i have such an axe to grind with Sony when they continue to be financially successful in spite of doing such blatantly unethical shit like this?


 They didn't steal it, they did at least credit them unlike some other Devs.


----------



## Essasetic (Nov 12, 2018)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> They didn't steal it, they did at least credit them unlike some other Devs.


Looking at you TX.


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 13, 2018)

At least, we know that PCSX Rearmed is the emulator Sony uses. It's approved by them!


----------



## CORE (Nov 13, 2018)

So who is gonna sue Sony or Boycott for using Free OpenSource Code just like all the controversy at Retron 5 using Code or better still look at Bleem back in the day quite hypocritical although understandably it was for Dreamcast Sonys Direct Competitor until Microsoft and eventually Nintendo.

Speaking of which give credit where it is due they seem to have used their own original Code or have they?

At any rate the Software contained in the Classic Library I guess would have some Royalties to the individual Companies Namco , Capcom , Konami etc. I would like to think some Money be donated towards the Code used in the PCSX Reloaded aswell... Obviously not!

@eyeliner Yes Sony approves the use of PCSX Reloaded so we now know what Emulator to use instead of wasting money on Shit Station Classic the cost could get you a half decent PC and you could Emulate the whole Library and beyond.


----------



## shinrukus (Nov 14, 2018)

Ok I gotta play devils advocate... Lets look at this. 

People right now pay upwards of 150-200 dollars to get a Raspberry Pi'd Playstation thats 3D Printed, or like me, in the shell of a PS1. 
People have paid scalper prices just to own an NES/SNES Classic which is arguably less capable then a Raspberry Pi 3 at doing the same thing, but its in a pretty box. 
People will hack the PS1 classic, if any of us (I pre-ordered one) buys it, we are most certainly gonna use whatever hakchi equivalent on it. Because how many of us dont have gigs of pbps lying around in either a flash drive, hard drive, or just in your computer? I have like 10 ps1 games right now that im gonna pull out just to play cause I haven't played them in a while. 

We act like Sony is "the devil" for giving us a pretty box with an emulator and base games in it. 100 bucks for a pretty box that will play the games we want, and eventually even more thanks to the community is not a bad deal, and if I were Sony looking at the climate and how many people pay hundreds more to play software designed for my hardware, i'd monetize that too


----------



## KHEOPS (Dec 3, 2018)

$100 for a plastic box, with pcsx rearmed? It's a joke....
No analog on the controllers?
Another good joke....
Games pal 50 hz interpole 50 hz in 60hz?
No scart output rvb? The only thing that could have been interesting, from that plastic shit branch on a good crt tv, it's the only thing that would make me want to... Be ecological this plastic box will pollute the planet, the fish will eat this thing and die...
They didn't even take the time to make an adequate shader, to avoid playing games on hdmi that looked like lama vomit, they stole pcsx reamed, the least they could do is work a little, to improve native 240p games on hdmi tv, they didn't even do it, money first of all for sony, like their memory stick duo from 1gb to 300$ ( hardly exagerated here)

Stop defending sony, after the regression of the retocompatibility of ps3 phat 60 which could play ps2 ,ps1 games, maintaining this thing? Sony has died for me since they stopped producing the best tv crt in the world.
I'll pass.
 merry christmas sony


----------



## darkriku2000 (Dec 3, 2018)

This is fascinating. The fact they'd repackage an open source emulator when they already have their own running on 3 systems is just so impressively incompetent that I can't even be upset


----------



## Cylent1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Just maybe some hacking benefits come out from using the open source software, they could have locked it down like the all the playstations fw's.  just thinking!


----------



## Zaphod77 (Dec 5, 2018)

AS near as I can tell, Sony did NOT violate the GPL here, and HAVE made their changed source available.

https://doc.dl.playstation.net/doc/content/dam/corporate/eula/psclassic-oss/pcsx_rearmed_custom.zip

So they are actually compliant.

Did they use an underpowered arm CPU that can't handle some games well? yes.

Did they use PAL when they should have used NTSC? yes.

Did they leave out stuff with analog sticks? Yes.

But did they violate licenses? No.

And oddly enough, they DID lock the system down pretty well, requiring a password for root access.

Note that there are pirate products that are essentially the same thing as this except they let you add isos.


----------



## TheDukeOfNukem (Dec 7, 2018)

I fired up my old Xperia Play the other day, downloaded the built-in (download required, though) copy of Crash Bandicoot. Read the game's digital manual, and I forgot, it's just a PSP copy of the game, the manual straight up displays the PSP controls, labelled as such, which I mean, I guess makes sense, the XP and PSP have the same layout really, aside from the thumb pads, but the point is, even back in 2010, Sony were cutting corners with PS1 emulation on devices.

They developed an emulator for PSP. Then ported that, seemingly, over to Android for the Xperia Play. 

And now it's come full circle, with them using someone else's emulator to make a emulation box which was someone else's idea.


----------

